# Fermenticus Brew Log iPhone App



## mosto (9/10/14)

I've just noticed an app for iPhone called Fermenticus Brew Log. I've downloaded it and had a play and it seems quite good. I plan to give it trial run with my next brew day, hopefully this weekend. There's some details about it here. Some small issues I notice is no mash / boil timer (but I notice this is planned in a future update), and no option for no chill, such as in BrewMate. I've sent a suggestion about the no chill thing, but other than that, it looks good. It only has storage for 5 recipes and asks you to cough up for additional storage (app itself is free), though it does have an export option for you to export a recipe to make room for a new one. Anyway, thought I'd share for anyone that's interested.


----------

